# Women in Construction



## beaky_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi 

Im a female, in the construction industry. I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi. Is there anyone who is in the same position already in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I wanted to see what attitudes are like towards women on building sites there and how you are treated. 

thanks


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi I am an architect engineer but I am a designer so if you want to spread your network just give me a PM

bye


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What are you going to be doing in the constructin industry? That seems quite vague. I dont think many europeans/brits are out on construction sites, let alone women.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Being a male chauvanist pig like I am, all for women in construction (Video ... click on the link) http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0BwGSppRnwsN9MWFkYjgxZTktYWU4Ni00Mjc3LWI2NDItNzYzZWVmNmJkMjA1&hl=en


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a woman, working in construction. The first thing you will notice is that at the beginning, men will generally ignore you and completely refuse to acknowledge anything you say. I suffered from this when I first arrived but as long as you have confidence in your ability and refuse to put up with this, you will notice that slowly but surely, men's attitude towards you will gradually change and they will eventually respect you, your knowledge, professionalism, etc. I work for a developer, hence I am the Client and I have lost count of the number of Consultants that have tried to get one over me. I refuse to put up with that kind of rubbish and make that very clear to them. That normally ends all the *****ing, moaning, attitude and what not - well, at least to my face; I'm pretty sure that they still have a good rant and rave behind my back but to be frank, I couldn't care less!! If a man is disrespectful to you, I suggest that you put him in his place right there and then cause it will only get worse if you let it slide. 
Normally, local men are not familiar with women in construction and that is understandable and it does take time to change their way of thinking, but do not put up with that kind of mentality from other expats; even Westerners are who are very much used to seeing women on site in their home country, can sometimes adopt this attitude, so put them in their place.

You will have people try to bully you - put your foot down and say no! To say the least, after a few weeks, you will end up a much stronger woman, very much capable of standing on your own two feet and dealing with anything that comes your way.

Yes, it is quite rare to find women on site (though not much so in construction industry as a whole) but that does not mean that we are not out there. If you show yourself to be capable and refuse to accept the sexist attitude, everyone will respect you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> What are you going to be doing in the constructin industry? That seems quite vague. I dont think many europeans/brits are out on construction sites, let alone women.


Loads of women out there, mainly in management though.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

it is hard for girls and white people like me lol ........ i can't imagine my self work outside my office under hot sun


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont think the responder is 'working' outside.  

Back home (I know, I know... ) they do not do alot of the work during the day anymore. Its just too hot. They work at night, and have massive lights that seem to light up the sky. I would think this would have caught on here in Dubai. ?? Is there a reason they dont?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Loads of women out there, mainly in management though.


I kinda didn't think they'd be brickies!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Being a male chauvanist pig like I am, all for women in construction (Video ... click on the link) Google Docs


Add muscle to your grip eh?


----------



## beaky_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I'm a woman, working in construction. The first thing you will notice is that at the beginning, men will generally ignore you and completely refuse to acknowledge anything you say. I suffered from this when I first arrived but as long as you have confidence in your ability and refuse to put up with this, you will notice that slowly but surely, men's attitude towards you will gradually change and they will eventually respect you, your knowledge, professionalism, etc. I work for a developer, hence I am the Client and I have lost count of the number of Consultants that have tried to get one over me. I refuse to put up with that kind of rubbish and make that very clear to them. That normally ends all the *****ing, moaning, attitude and what not - well, at least to my face; I'm pretty sure that they still have a good rant and rave behind my back but to be frank, I couldn't care less!! If a man is disrespectful to you, I suggest that you put him in his place right there and then cause it will only get worse if you let it slide.
> Normally, local men are not familiar with women in construction and that is understandable and it does take time to change their way of thinking, but do not put up with that kind of mentality from other expats; even Westerners are who are very much used to seeing women on site in their home country, can sometimes adopt this attitude, so put them in their place.
> 
> You will have people try to bully you - put your foot down and say no! To say the least, after a few weeks, you will end up a much stronger woman, very much capable of standing on your own two feet and dealing with anything that comes your way.
> ...


Thanks Maz25, Your post makes me feel much better. It seems like it is no different to the UK then. lol. They are constantly trying to test me or question my knowledge here, which now goes over my head. Your totally right in what you say, most adapt and do start respecting your knowledge when they know you mean business . 

How long have you been working there? Can you tell me what is the best thing to wear on site - I am in a management type role rather than working on the tools, but will probably be out on site most of the day ?

thanks a lot for your post!


----------



## beaky_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

buddyab said:


> Hi I am an architect engineer but I am a designer so if you want to spread your network just give me a PM
> 
> bye


thanks ill keep in touch. How long have you been over there?


----------



## beaky_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What are you going to be doing in the constructin industry? That seems quite vague. I dont think many europeans/brits are out on construction sites, let alone women.


Hi. I'm doing a quality role, so wont be physically working on site, but will spend most of my day there.


----------



## beaky_1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Add muscle to your grip eh?


Can you imagine going to a site in Abu Dhabi wearing that! I would probably be deported! lol (if I looked like that of course! )


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

beaky_1 said:


> Thanks Maz25, Your post makes me feel much better. It seems like it is no different to the UK then. lol. They are constantly trying to test me or question my knowledge here, which now goes over my head. Your totally right in what you say, most adapt and do start respecting your knowledge when they know you mean business .
> 
> How long have you been working there? Can you tell me what is the best thing to wear on site - I am in a management type role rather than working on the tools, but will probably be out on site most of the day ?
> 
> thanks a lot for your post!


I'll have to say that in the UK, men generally treat women a lot better than we are treated out here (for e.g no men will dare ignore you when they walk into a meeting room; be prepared to have them walk past you, introduce themselves to the other men and simply sit down and act like you do not exist! In such cases, I just make my presence known - not that they didn't notice either way! Unfortunately, you always have to be at least three times as good as the men to even get a look-in for the same job. They seem to have taken it to a whole new level out here but things are slowly changing and it's nothing that you won't be able to handle. I find that in the UK whilst most men would hide the fact that they are annoyed with having a woman give them orders, they won't show it. These lot of out here seems to wear their expressions on their face and you'll get the odd ones here and there who will try and shout the place down, which is a bonus for me knowing that I've annoyed them and there is really nothing they can do about it! 

I've been here for just over 1.5 years. I would settle for loose jeans and smart t-shirt, but it all depends on the dress code/ policy of your company. Most companies out here do have a fairly relaxed dress code for their site-based employees though.

Be prepared to get stared at though as the labourers come across very few women actually walking about on site but then again, you'll have that happen on the street as well!
On the whole, I think that you will enjoy the experience.


----------

